
On Weaponised Design - mrzool
https://ourdataourselves.tacticaltech.org/posts/30-on-weaponised-design/
======
davidwitt415
While I appreciate the overall point of the article, I think the author
misplaces the power of the designer. Sure, we create the tangible User
Interface, however, it is typically a tactical role. Ime, the anti-patterns
and other dark design features come from Product Management or above. This
doesn't excuse designers from ethical considerations, and indeed I believe
they should pay more attention in this regard, however, the message and
pressure should be aimed at management.

------
james_s_tayler
Is it weaponized design that I can beat you to death with a monkey wrench?

Is it possible to design something such that it is functional and cannot be
used as a weapon?

My gut says no.

